# diy LED light build help



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

hey guys none of my other site will reply to my post so hear i go i would like a reef tank with deep sand bed and coral want a parts list so i can build my light for a 55 gallon please help


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

This may help, there is a link to some pics a few posts down
Not sure if they would be good enough for a reef though

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=247502


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

read thro that looks like it wont work on coral thank you for the info lots more please lol


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i just want to be sure i dont kill the reef


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

they have like all kinds of led what do i need i think it is 20000k but they have them in 10w,20w,50w,100,200w how do i know what i need to build this think


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Another pre-built LED reef light.
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=248126
Google for more info.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It depends on the coverage you want for your tank. LEDs do have a somewhat limited spectrum (for reef tanks) but they have come a long way over the years. There can be gaps in the spectrum which may or may not cause an issue. Take a look at this LED data sheet.
Rather than LEDs, Metal Halides are popular and you can also find some of those lighting specs here.

Out of ease, you would probably be far better off purchasing a MH setup. If it were a fish-only setup, then the a DIY LED light would be well worth it. However, since you're looking at a particular spectrum to sustain a reef, you would be better off looking for new and used setups.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> It depends on the coverage you want for your tank. LEDs do have a somewhat limited spectrum (for reef tanks) but they have come a long way over the years. There can be gaps in the spectrum which may or may not cause an issue. Take a look at this LED data sheet.
> Rather than LEDs, Metal Halides are popular and you can also find some of those lighting specs here.
> 
> Out of ease, you would probably be far better off purchasing a MH setup. If it were a fish-only setup, then the a DIY LED light would be well worth it. However, since you're looking at a particular spectrum to sustain a reef, you would be better off looking for new and used setups.


Yep...DE HQI metal halide is what I used for my SPS tanks. Hard to beat. I know it is expensive but so is the reef hobby in general. If trying to save $$$ then go with low light corals or FOWLR.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

ok lol on that note any one have any diy MH ideas or parts list


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for info


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

zquattrucci said:


> ok lol on that note any one have any diy MH ideas or parts list


Well....I used to mess around with this a while ago. I would order retro fit kits and piece them together with reflectors inside DIY canopies but the fixtures have become just as cheap. I would see if you can find a PFO acrolight fixture. I am not sure how tall or wide your tank is and that will determine what size you need. If you wanted to save some money then look at the cheap odyssea fixtures and just buy new bulbs.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

sweet i will see what i can find ty for the help


----------



## Smileyjoe (Dec 16, 2011)

join lareefclub, it a saltwater forum for us in louisiana and they are very helpful


----------



## Kyomax (Aug 30, 2012)

Here there are some lights like this,
DIMMABLE: to control the blue and white leds seperately,which make moonlight come ture.
SWITCH: to control blue and white leds on and off .
TIMER


----------



## emarie15 (Sep 25, 2012)

hmm, I am not sure If I am reading your question right, you need an LED bulb for your tank but you want to make sure it will not kill the coral? I wouldn't use a bulb for your fish tank, instead I would line it with some LED strip lighting.. Its the easiest way and not as harsh as one huge bulb, but instead the light is evenly spread through out the tank... I hope that helped!


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i am lookin for one to be abble to grow coral so many out there dont want to spend the money and then regreat it you know


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would go over to reefcentral.com and see what they have to say. I know when I had my large reef tanks with SPS corals I used DE HQI metal halides. To get the equivalent light in LED you are talking big bucks for a good unit.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a link to a DIY LED build, looks easy enough though the 1 in the link cost him $300 but it would light up a football field

http://www.youtube.com/uarujoey

This guy is on another forum i use and someone asked him how much it cost, thats why i know.


----------



## tomkbruce (Nov 16, 2012)

You will also need to purchase the correct glass canopy for the aquarium you are buying as the different manufacturers have different dimensions.


----------

